# Oris, Alpina or Chris Ward



## Gazbut (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

Would like your opinions on which watch to choose.

Alpina diver 300 on bracelet £1300

http://alpinawatches.com/product/seastrong-diver-300-ref-al-525lbn4v6/

Oris Aquis date £1300

http://www.beaverbrooks.co.uk/0010235/Oris-Aquis-Date-Automatic-Mens-Watch/p?gclid=Cj0KEQiA2uDEBRDxurOO77Cp-7kBEiQAOUgKV-AYLLNBWA131gtvSu-EMJotHAsDuNtbqMJuXNmtSEkaAtVR8P8HAQ

Or Chris Ward trident pro £725

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-207

The Chris Ward is a big saving but please forget the cost. My favourite at the moment is the Oris but would really appreciate your thoughts.

Cheers

Gazbut


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

C.W. for me, based on value for money.

The one thing that would put me of the Oris, is the bracelet. You're limited in the choice of straps if at any time in the future you fancy a change. (I always do) :yes:

Plus what's happened to Alpina ? They seem to have vanished quicker than snow of a dyke. (A wall, just in case anyone thought differently :nono: )


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi gazbut

this selection may divide opinions, I have not seen or worn, owned any in real life but for no other reason than my personal preference over the other two I would pick the oris too. :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

For £1300, you are well within secondhand Omega SMP territory, and an extra £100 or so would bag a Tudor Black Bay. Just saying...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Alpina for me by far. What a beautiful watch. It has a very distinct look to it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

+ 1 for the Alpina - definitely one that's on my wish list :notworthy:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Since getting one, I am now CW fan.

So CW for me.

Rob....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> C.W. for me, based on value for money.
> 
> The one thing that would put me of the Oris, is the bracelet. You're limited in the choice of straps if at any time in the future you fancy a change. (I always do) :yes:
> 
> Plus what's happened to Alpina ? They seem to have vanished quicker than snow of a dyke. (A wall, just in case anyone thought differently :nono: )


 Dykes are ditches in Yorkshire :yes: As to the watches not much difference except price.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> C.W. for me, based on value for money.
> 
> The one thing that would put me of the Oris, is the bracelet. You're limited in the choice of straps if at any time in the future you fancy a change. (I always do) :yes:
> 
> Plus what's happened to Alpina ? They seem to have vanished quicker than snow of a dyke. (A wall, just in case anyone thought differently :nono: )


 After all, it is "February Fill Dyke" be it black or be it white.


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi @Gazbut, welcome to the forum.

A fine selection of watches to choose from, an enviable position to be in 

I think any of the 3 will be a great choice, just be sure it's to your liking, after all, it may be a forum favourite but you will have to live with it.

Im not keen on the Alpina but I don't have any personal experience with the brands, its just a feel, so if your feel is different then go with that.

The Oris is a great watch and highly rated for good reason.

Having said all that... you would be mad not to get the Christopher Ward Trident. By far the best watch and anyone that tells you different is both lying and an agent of the other manufacturer involved in industrial espionage.

True fact.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

LFB said:


> Hi @Gazbut, welcome to the forum.
> 
> A fine selection of watches to choose from, an enviable position to be in
> 
> ...


 Also, must always be worn on the 'right' wrist. :biggrin:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Also, must always be worn on the 'right' wrist. :biggrin:


 

Word spreads, the legion grown my friend...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

LFB said:


> Word spreads, the legion grown my friend...


 Remember........


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Or is every time for me. Great value for money imo. H


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like the Oris too, but for that money I would score a used Omega.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Alpina for me beautiful watch, just different enough and the price appears to be in Euros so less than a grand by my thinking. Oris is the only one I don't like for some reason, but its your money and you need to pick what you like the best, you will be wearing it. If you haven't done the wrist test yet that obviously can make a big difference IMHO.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Christopher Ward has put his name in the wrong place, for me. Looks odd, and would I think get on my nerves.

So for me, Oris if you are sure you'll be happy with that strap; Alpina for more versatility. I'd go Alpina.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It would be the Alpina for me every time, they are doing some lovely watches again these days and have some interesting history and that particular watch is a looker. The Oris is nice but I don't like the design as much and the CW? ... meh...


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Oris for me, if you like a big lump on a suitable bracelet. I have a Ti version, very good, so good I also got the chrono version.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I really like the Alpina, just never really associate them with dive watches. But it's a looker. The Oris Aquis is a well established dive watch that is highly regarded, just not sure about that particular model, but that's just down to personal choice. I particularly like the blue dial / black bezel version, which I would happily pick up in one of the watch fairs (sales) they have here.

I own a CW Pro C60 Vintage Trident, but not with the Waitrose left aligned logo at 9o/c, which looks sh#te. You have just missed a sale when they were shifting all the Tridents with the much classier Chr. Ward logo. I'm a member of the CW forum and the one thing you will be told there is to never, ever pay full price for a CW. Pretty much all models end up being discounted at one stage or another. The next sale's expected around Easter time when they might try and shift the remaining 'Chr. Ward' watches. I hope so, as I have my eye on a certain model (not a Trident).

To put the current CW price into perspective. In December 2015, I paid £374 (25% discount sale price) for my Trident, including free shipping to Thailand.

No-one knows how the new logo watches will sell yet. There has been a very heated debate about it's merit's with many saying, being their 3rd rebrand in 10 years, that it's a low point for the Company, but at the time it was linked to the most awful marketing spiel you could be exposed to, much of which has since disappeared. It even bettered Mike France saying they wanted CW to be the Rolex of the internet, and that's saying something.

However, the Trident's up until now have been their best selling watch for a reason, they're very good.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

niveketak said:


> Alpina for me beautiful watch, just different enough and the price appears to be in Euros so less than a grand by my thinking. Oris is the only one I don't like for some reason, but its your money and you need to pick what you like the best, you will be wearing it. If you haven't done the wrist test yet that obviously can make a big difference IMHO.


 The price is in Swiss Francs (CHF) not Euros.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

1. Oris for being more original and standing out from the generic diver crowd.

2. Christopher Ward for being best bang for buck and equal in quality to the others so why wouldn't you save some money.

3. Alpina, not really something that is noticeable to me. Wouldn't even be on my list, this particular one. Just another generic overpriced diver. Plus no bracelet is no go! You can always put on leather or rubber but a bracelet is essential.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I owned the Alpina below and jolly nice it was too - the quality was exceptional. However don't even think about paying anywhere near RRP on any Alpina. They appear in sales a lot and massive discounts are available. The one below has an RRP of £2500 (3000 CHF on the website you've linked to). I paid £750 brand new from a dealer...


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd go with the Alpina personally, just because you don't see many of them around, looks substantial, and a lot of bang for your buck.

(I have never owned or tried on any of the three you've suggested either!)


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Out of the three the Oris wouls be my preference... but I would more likely go preowned omega on that budget.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Of the 3 you list there, I would buy the Omega you didn't.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I prefer Oris. It's better quality but as others have said get yourself a used Seamaster


----------



## tanker53 (Dec 30, 2012)

ye , have a look at used omega speedie or seamaster before pulling the trigger , good luck , Mick


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have idea if this may be relevant, but you may want to consider resale value, if at some point you want to move it on? Any of those new watches will depreciate like a stone through a wet paper bag, the CW will be particularly prone to this.

A well sourced, used Seamaster or Speedmaster, on the other hand, should retain almost all of its value. And give a great deal of pleasure.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Oris for me :thumbs_up:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Based on looks alone, as I've not owned any of them. Out of the 3 given choices I'd go for the Oris. As has been said I'd want a bracelet with the Alpina, which I do like the look of by the way. The Christopher Ward I'm not keen on the logo and the hour hand. If you're willing to consider second hand it opens up a wide variety and you won't take that initial depreciation. It all depends on what you're after and whether you want to be the first owner. Ultimately choose what you like above all else or you'll be taking a hit when you want rid. Enjoy whatever you choose...-)


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

CW for me, in fact I recently bought this very version.

My reasons were firstly because I have had dealings with them in the past, I admire their after sales and customer service and the quality of their products is significantly higher than their market price suggests. In my experience, only Steinhart comes close to value for money.

My other two reasons for the CW purchase were size and ultimate budget. I had a bit of cash available after Christmas that would cover a Trident, but nothing more, and was too much in a rush to wait and save. My other main reason of size is that I just can't wear anything over 40mm and their 38mm offerings give me exactly what I'm after.

As it happens, CW No.3 should be landing any day now...

J


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

I like them all. CW £100 off vouchers for full new price watches are on ebay for £5. Oris etc. will depreciate so make sure you want to keep it. Omega are an obvious alternative others have mentioned.

All things considered in your list (including price) I'd get the CW.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't think the bezel and dial go well together on the Alpina

I really like the Oris, very nice but......

...the CW is the best looking to me. If only it didn't have that awful font at 9, to me it destroys a fantastic looking watch. The second hand trident is excellent to behold


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Timez Own said:


> I don't think the bezel and dial go well together on the Alpina
> 
> I really like the Oris, very nice but......
> 
> ...the CW is the best looking to me. If only it didn't have that awful font at 9, to me it destroys a fantastic looking watch. The second hand trident is excellent to behold


 Great point Timez, the older ones don't have that writing on the watch. Much better looking I agree!


----------



## Gazbut (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your opinions.

I will continue my research, it good to know that whichever i pick someone else likes them!!

Off to Bankslyon in Lancaster to try the Alpina on. Just wish CW wasn't so far away!

New to this watch game but can already feel an obsession coming :notworthy:

Cheers

Gazbut


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gazbut said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions.
> 
> I will continue my research, it good to know that whichever i pick someone else likes them!!
> 
> ...


 They have a 60 day returns policy so providing you don't do any say.......freehand demolition whilst wearing it, you could send it back. They have no problem with that. (It then goes into a pile with other returns which then get flogged off cheap in the next sale).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Gazbut said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions.
> 
> I will continue my research, it good to know that whichever i pick someone else likes them!!
> 
> ...


 Wow - Banks Lyon isn't cheap! I guarantee that Alpina will be for sale somewhere at some point for less than half that price. Keep an eye on Jomashop and Gemnation - they often have Alpina sales with big discounts.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Quite timely, this thread, as Oris have just announced the 2017 Aquis models and there are some nice changes, in my opinion. Ironically, I saw this earlier on the CW forum, but copied here as it might help the OP in his decision. Out in June apparently.

https://monochrome-watches.com/oris-aquis-date-2017-collection-price/


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/album/56-service-pictures/&do=embed


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

out of the three, the alpina. But as has been suggested a number of times, 2nd hand omega SMP any day of the week


----------



## Gazbut (Jan 9, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Quite timely, this thread, as Oris have just announced the 2017 Aquis models and there are some nice changes, in my opinion. Ironically, I saw this earlier on the CW forum, but copied here as it might help the OP in his decision. Out in June apparently.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/oris-aquis-date-2017-collection-price/





PC-Magician said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/album/56-service-pictures/&do=embed


 Thanks Caller, am liking the new Aquis alot :yes:

PC_Magician great looking Omega, being new to this game not sure i've got the Kahuna's to buy used :baby: . Never even considered spending this much dough on a watch, so a bit nervous to be honest. I'm a lot of posts from seeing the classifieds on here and i hear there are plenty of villains on fleabay!

Cheers gents

Gazbut


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Gazbut said:


> Thanks Caller, am liking the new Aquis alot :yes:
> 
> PC_Magician great looking Omega, being new to this game not sure i've got the Kahuna's to buy used :baby: . Never even considered spending this much dough on a watch, so a bit nervous to be honest. I'm a lot of posts from seeing the classifieds on here and i hear there are plenty of villains on fleabay!
> 
> ...


 Well you could take a look on Watchfinder or indeed the forum sales corner.

Lots of good guys on the forum, I can only speak from my experience but never been ripped off.


----------

